

The Top Growth Hacks of All Time - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/top-10-growth-hacks-of-all-time?src=hn

======
dderiso
Great case studies! AirBnB and Instagram made smart moves with cross-posting.
Why make users choose, when they don’t have to? Even better, they improved the
experience of the other platform using their interface (ex. uploading Facebook
photos works great, but Instagram adds a lot to the experience). As a bonus,
you get free PR on both platforms! Everybody wins with those kinds of growth
hacks.

------
Technologix
Really interesting, thanks Adam!

